# Wheel-a-Thon to help HWS



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Just entered Xavier in the Hedgehog Welfare Society's(HWS) Wheel-a-thon! All money raised goes to the HWS to help hogs in need! Any size donation is OK from $1 to whatever, if you'd like to make a pledge under Xavier's name inbox/pm me or email me at [email protected] for details, please!! There are lots of other hogs entered if you'd like to support one of them or if you would just like to make a donation to help hedgies in need send it as a gift via paypal to [email protected] all donations are tax deductable. Deadline to send money is Feb. 15th 2012. I will pledge $2 from each wheel sold from now till the 15th of Feb. to help. 

Here is a link to a pic of Xavier warming up for his run! :lol: 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?f ... =3&theater


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Not a single donation yet  but we have sold 9 wheels and $2 from each sale will be going to the HWS so we have $18 so far.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I don't understand what this is... what exactly are the hedgehogs entered in?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Got this off the HWS yahoo group  

Register your hedgehog as a participant in the Annual HedgehogWelfare Society Wheel-A-Thon. You can then solicit pledges from your friends, family, and coworkers to sponsor your hedgehog for one night of wheeling -- Hedgehog Day, February 2, 2012. Pledges should be requested in specific amounts rather than "per mile." In other words you don't have to track their mileage, On the night of February 2, your hedgehog's wheeling (or even lack thereof) will be raising money for the HWS's good causes, including care packages for rescues, health research and education, rescue assistance, and other welfare issues.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Larry  Definitely interesting!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Every penny collected goes to a good cause  the HWS does so much with so little, would so love to make it a little more! 
We are up to $36


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We have raised $107 in a few days! :mrgreen: Any size donation is accepted, none to small or large!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll try to donate some money on Xavier before deadline, just gotta get some money stuff figured out first! I definitely want to make a donation to the HWS in Lily's memory sometime this year.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

How do we sign our hogs up? I know a few people that would make pledges if I signed Milly up


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My gang are running once again but because I have so much going on right now, I'm not actively soliciting donations. I wasn't even going to participate this year but decided that they have run for so many years, it was feeling weird not to be involved. 

Here is a list of other people whose hedgehogs are running. 

Nancy Denny - me  
Elaine Becker
Margaret Campbell
Ashley Cohen
Laura Dunklee
Linda Edwards
Jan Ernst
Heather Marshall
Christine Matarese
Autumn Ouellette
Larry Thomason
Deb Weaver
Linda Woodring

hanhan, are you a member of HWS? if so, on the yahoo list, there is a entry form and a pledge sheet to fill out and send in. The entry form goes in now, and the pledge sheet once you have all your pledges.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm not! I'll go sign up now. Thanks Nancy!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We have raised $131 so far!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Have raised $195 so far for the 2012 HWS Wheel-a-Thon! :mrgreen: We still need lots more to help these poor neglected hogs, so dig deep and help!! All money raised goes to the HWS to help hogs in need! Any size donation is OK from $1 to whatever, if you'd like to make a pledge under Xavier's name inbox me for details please!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Have raised $223  so far for the 2012 HWS Wheel-a-Thon! All money raised goes to the HWS to help hogs in need! Any size donation is OK from $1 to whatever, if you'd like to make a pledge under Xavier's name inbox me for details please!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Can we make donations with a debit/credit card? I know when you checkout with paypal you can opt to use a debit/credit card instead of your paypal account, but I have no idea how to do that for a donation...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hanhan27 said:


> Can we make donations with a debit/credit card? I know when you checkout with paypal you can opt to use a debit/credit card instead of your paypal account, but I have no idea how to do that for a donation...


Not sure, I think a paypal account is required.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You can send them a cheque, or use paypal. Even a money order would work.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Hmm. Then I just need the mailing address  Is it this one?

Snail Mail
The Hedgehog Welfare Society
Post Office Box 242
Chaplin, Connecticut, 06235


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We have raised $245 so far for the 2012 HWS Wheel-a-Thon! :mrgreen: A total of 61 people have donated!! :mrgreen: Loraine Crane being the most recent, thanks Rainy!!  We still need lots more to help all the hogs we can, so dig deep and help!! All money raised goes to the HWS to help hogs in need! Any size donation is OK from $1 to whatever, if you'd like to make a pledge under Xavier's name inbox me for details please!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So far we have raised $271 for the 2012 HWS Wheel-a-Thon!  We still need lots more to help all the hogs we can, so dig deep and help!! All money raised goes to the HWS to help hogs in need! Any size donation is OK from $1 to whatever, if you'd like to make a pledge under Xavier's name inbox me for details please!!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Remember tomorrow is "Hedgehog Day"  

Please make a donation if you are able.


Thanks,

Donna


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

MomLady said:


> Remember tomorrow is "Hedgehog Day"
> 
> Please make a donation if you are able.
> 
> ...


Yes it is!  We will still be collecting pledges up till feb.14, I will send all the donations in on Feb. 15th.  We are $13 short of $300 ATM!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

$304! :mrgreen: Thanks Tina!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So far we have raised $330 :mrgreen: for the 2012 HWS Wheel-a-Thon, my goal is $500!  Taking pledges till Valentines Day! All money raised goes to the HWS to help hogs in need! Any size donation is OK from $1 to whatever, if you'd like to make a pledge under Xavier's name inbox me for details please!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So far we have raised $357 :!: for the 2012 HWS Wheel-a-Thon, my goal is $500! Taking pledges till Valentines Day! All money raised goes to the HWS to help hogs in need! Any size donation is OK from $1 to whatever, if you'd like to make a pledge under Xavier's name inbox me for details please!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So far we have raised $379 for the 2012 HWS Wheel-a-Thon, my goal is $500!  Taking pledges till 2/12/12! All money raised goes to the HWS to help hogs in need! Any size donation is OK from $1 to whatever, if you'd like to make a pledge under Xavier's name inbox me for details please!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So far we have raised $425  (from 114 people!!) for the 2012 HWS Wheel-a-Thon, my goal is $500, only $75 to go!  Taking pledges till early morning 2/11/12, all money raised goes to the HWS to help hogs in need! Any size donation is OK from $1 to whatever, if you'd like to make a pledge under Xavier's name inbox me for details please!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So far we have raised $447   for the 2012 HWS Wheel-a-Thon, my goal is $500, only $53 to go and just a few days to get it, taking pledges till early morning 2/11/12. All money raised goes to the HWS to help hogs in need! Any size donation is OK from $1 to whatever, if you'd like to make a pledge under Xavier's name inbox me for details please!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So far we have raised $488  (thanks Amanda Baker, Helen Gill, Louvain Greyfaulk our latest donors all from the UK!!) for the 2012 HWS Wheel-a-Thon, my goal is $500, only $12 to go and just a few days to get it, taking pledges till early morning 2/11/12. All money raised goes to the HWS to help hogs in need! Any size donation is OK from $1 to whatever, if you'd like to make a pledge under Xavier's name inbox me for details please!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So far we have raised $502 for the 2012 HWS Wheel-a-Thon! :mrgreen: Today is the deadline to send in pledges, will be sending the money over to the Hedgehog Welfare Society this Saturday (2/11/12). All money raised goes to the HWS to help hogs in need! Any size donation is OK from $1 to whatever, if you'd like to make a pledge under Xavier's name inbox me for details please!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We raised $512 for this years Wheel-a-Thon fundraiser to help the Hedgehog Welfare Society! Money has been sent in so it can be put to good use ASAP, big thank you to everyone that helped!


----------

